

Search for "me" on Google (Google Profiles now in search results) - coglethorpe
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/search-for-me-on-google.html

======
knightinblue
A word of caution for those who make their profiles public. Most people simply
append their gmail handle for these profiles. For example, JohnSmith@gmail.com
would use the profile www.google.com/profiles/johnsmith.

It becomes incredibly easy for spammers to pull these handles from public
searches, add an '@gmail.com' and spam them.

~~~
EastSmith
Ooops, too late. Got rushed by a blog article somewhere: "Hurry, Hurry, get
your google profile handle now, or else ... someone else will take it!" So I
did.

Nice lesson for all marketers - scaring users works :)

------
marcusbooster
So what does this mean? Are we now in another race to gobble up good profile
names for better Google results?

------
tsally
The photo feed doesn't work with DropBox albums. :(

Other impressions: Needs gravatar support. I like that it pulls the favicon
from your links.

